# Suabru Engine bay!



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello guys

tackled the subaru impreza engine bay, to make it look alot better than it was!

so off i went, armed with a few goodies which i purchased from a couple of companys, so thought id tackle it and get it looking alot better 

dont think it had been cleaned since new, with only 28k on the clock it was quite dirty and had collected alot of unwanted dirt over the years!

Products used:

Chemical Guys Degreaser
Megs APC 10:1
range a brushes (soft and hard)
Microfibres
a couple of plastice bags 
Chemical Guys new look trim gel

the pic before!


















as you can see was coated in dust / and other bits of dirt,

so i covered all the electrical parts with plastic bags, and off i went, i soaked the engine in chemical guys degreaser, and left it for around 5mins, then aggitated with a few brushes which i got from my local tescos, which worked a treat!

after loosing loads of skin from brushing in awkward places, it then rinsed it all off, using just the hose a steady stream of water all over the engine components, this made a huge difference immediatly, could tell the difference after this stage,

then went over with a mf and got most of the excess water up, then i sprayed the engine with megs APC, and left it to dwell for 5mins then aggitated again with brushes etc, then wiped off with a mf, glad i did this, as is came up even better then!

i then set about apply the new look trim gel, from chemical guys, used an mf to apply this and it turned out well

heres the end result pic, took a good couple of hours, but was worth it!










going to give it a proper going over when it warms up abit! blummin cold weather doesnt help at all! haha

going to get some Samco hoses for it also, to replace the dull black ones, and then change the prodrive blue one which comes off the turbo, should spruce it up that little bit more 

cheers guys!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job mate, worth the couple of hours in the cold isn't it? 

Gary


----------



## astra mark (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking good, as i said in another post got to do mine when the weather warms up abit.

Mark


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good!:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great stuff Si, I'd never dare to pour water over my zetec :lol:


----------



## tez162003 (Jul 22, 2008)

looking good 

i did the scoobys engine on my old one, just before i sold it, came out sweet, amazing what few hours can do. 

you know you want to get a nice big front mount intercooler


----------



## tez162003 (Jul 22, 2008)

how comes joe? as long as the electrics are covered up enough you can pour till your hearts content lol. 

i did my 1.6 and 2.0 zetecs and they seem fine before and after.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good :thumb:

I had great results when i done mine too, same engine (Pics on dw somewhere)


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

cheers guys! 

cheers tez, dont fancy a front mount, gonna get an STi top mount cooler, just to upgrade it that lil bit more, and have a fancy STI logo on it, dont want to sway to much from the Subaru ways 

and i think joe was being sarcastic chap! 

cheers guys!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Good job mate:thumb:


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry to hi-jack you thread, but I help my dad do his a few months ago.

This is the result:

Before

























A jiffy later....using Total Auto Wash P21S, some brushes and a PW


























5 years (75K miles) of road dirt build up.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

nice that must have taken ages


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

nice mate!

takes a long time, very strange engine layout 

myne had 28k of muck on it, wasnt as bad as your old mans there! but top job chap


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## heateris (Aug 25, 2007)

both look great.


----------

